# Beagle recall....HELP NEEDED



## Lolabeagle (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi all, this is my second thread so I appologise if I have made any mistakes. 

I am looking for advice from anyone who is or has suffered the same typical beagle issues as I am currently. 

Lola has been to a local training class for 5 weeks and we are returning in the new year for the next stage. The problem I am having is RECALL, in the home and the training centre she behaves perfectly and comes when asked or whistled but when we go to local park she has no interest In my call or my whistle. 

I have been practising on a long line in the park and she does come when it suits her but off leash she never returns to me. 

I am currently using liver cake as I researched its a good high value treat.

Looking forward to your knowledge and advice. 

Rob.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I am not really able to advise how to improve your recall, but I think that whilst she is NOT returning to you it would be best to stop letting her off. Each time she ignores you she is practising that behaviour.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Lolabeagle said:


> Hi all, this is my second thread so I appologise if I have made any mistakes.
> 
> I am looking for advice from anyone who is or has suffered the same typical beagle issues as I am currently.
> 
> ...


A beagle is a nose on legs and when there is not the opportunity to indulge in their favourite sport such as in the home, in a hall etc, then a recall will not be a problem.

When there is the opportunity to follow a scent you are on a hiding to nothing UNLESS you can utilise this to your advantage and play scenting games when out on walks.

I would have your dog on a harness and line (and you wear some gloves) whilst walking, tracking, playing scent games with her so that she finds out that you are the provider of the best scent games

Some books that will help with this are:

Roy Hunter	Fun Nosework for Dogs
Vivian Theby	Smellorama; nose games for dogs
Martina Nau	Snooping Around
Pam McKinnon	Talking Dogs Scentwork; The Manual
Anne Lill Kvam The Canine Kingdom of Scent

A fab activity that can harness that nose is Talking Dogs Scentwork

http://www.talkingdogsscentwork.co.uk/Talking_Dogs_Scentwork/Welcome.html

Other useful resources are

Seminars

14th March 2015 
STOP! COME! CLICK!
Clicker training a reliable recall and controlling chase behaviour
Practical Workshop with Jane Arden
Level 1 - Building the Foundations
6 handler places @ £60 each (dogs must be sociable around other dogs and people)
12 spectator places @ £30 each
Theory:
 The Difference - A Poor Recall and Predatory Chase 
 Have you really trained it? The Power of Reinforcement History 
 Breed Specifics - Drives and Motivation 
 Understanding Rewards thinking outside of the box 
 Understanding Premack 
 The Predatory Chase Motor Pattern 
 Our Arch Reinforcement Enemy - The Environment
Practical:

Testing Rewards 
 Teaching the Reliable Recall 
 The Unpredictable Stay 
 The Generalised Stop 
 Leave it and Move On

Venue: Wesley Place Community Centre, Snaith, Goole, DN14 9JF (Just 15mins from the M62 J36)

To book, or for more information contact:
Elaine Cowling
tel 01405 862570
[email protected]
or message me on facebook @ 'positive dog training solutions

PLEASE NOTE - ONLY SPECTATOR PLACES AVAILABLE NOW'

David Ryan - Predatory Chase Seminar (Nottingham)
Saturday 30th May 2015
If you would like further details please e-mail
[email protected]
Alternatively you may download the information sheet & 
booking form from the following link: 
Course Photos

John Rogerson - Ultimate Recall Course
Thursday 23rd July to Sunday 26th July 2015 (Nottingham)
9am registration for a prompt 3.90am start and will run through to 4pm on each day
John Rogerson is a world renowned dog trainer and behaviourist and will help you achieve the ultimate recall in a friendly, kind and more importantly fun way.
You don't need any prior experience - all training will be given
Handler places limited to 18
If you would like further details please e-mail
[email protected]
inlinedogtraining.co.uk

Books

Teach your Dog to Come when Called
By Katie Buvala

Line Training for Dogs
By Monika Gutman

Total Recall
By Pippa Mattinson

Teach your Dog to Come When Called
By Erica Peachey

Training your Dog to Come When Called
By John Rogerson

The Dog Vinci Code
By John Rogerson

Stop! How to control predatory Chasing in Dogs
by David Ryan

Chase! Managing Your Dog's Predatory Instincts 
By Clarissa Von Reinhardt

DVDs

Line Training for Dogs
By Monika Gutman

Really Reliable Recall 
By Leslie Nelson

Training the Recall
By Michael Ellis

Training the Whistle Recall 
By Pamela Dennison

Your clever dog: Getting your dog to come when called 
By Sarah Whitehead

Does your dog whizz back to you as soon as you call his name?

Can you call him to you even when there are other dogs or distractions? Teaching your dog to come to you when you call is the cornerstone of training and the gateway to allowing him more freedom in the park.

If your dog has selective deafness, ignores you in the garden or the park, or would rather play with other dogs than come when you call, this specially designed training session is for you.

Ideal for starting out with puppies or rehomed dogs, and also for dogs that ignore you or are slow to come when called, despite previous training.

Including:
 How to know whats rewarding for your dog and whats not
 Five times when you shouldnt call your dog!
 Using your voice to call versus using a whistle
 What to do if you call and your dog doesnt come to you
The pack contains: A clicker, long line (worth £10), training manual, instructional DVD: 55 mins approx running time including Bonus trick, Bonus Training Session, Intro to Clicker Training, Q & A with Sarah

Dogtrain.co.uk

Website articles:

How to use a long line properly here (under information to download)

www.dogspsyche.co.uk

http://www.apdt.co.uk/content/files/training-tips/RECALL.pdf

http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/reliable_recall.pdf

http://www.clickerdogs.com/perfectrecall.htm

http://www.clickerdogs.com/listofreinforcers.htm

http://www.clickerdogs.com/distracti...yourrecall.htm

http://susangarrettdogagility.com/20...call-collapse/

http://www.clickerdogs.com/createamotivatingtoy.htm

http://www.cleverdogcompany.com/tl_f...e recall.pdf

http://ahimsadogtraining.com/blog/teaching-come/

http://www.dog-secrets.co.uk/how-do-...y-dog-chasing/

http://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/come-at-the-park

http://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/te..._to_you_on_cue

http://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/be...me-when-called

http://www.kathysdao.com/articles/The_First_Steps_to_Teaching_a_Reliable_Recall.html

http://www.kathysdao.com/articles/More_on_the_Reliable_Recall.html

http://www.shirleychong.com/keepers/lessons/Lesson6.html


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Beagles are noses on legs and if there is something out there more interesting than you your beagle will find it.

Training training and more training is the only way to go if you ever really want to let her off lead without worries..


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Have you trained her in the park? MOst people just train the dog in the training hall, then expect the same level of behaviour in the park. You need to restart the training, in the park.

Beagles are very clever, I never use long lines with them because they learn very quickly when they are on a long line and when they aren't. It's not impossible to get a recall with a Beagle, but you have to consider they were bred to run long distances with a lot of other dogs, leaving their owners behind. That means recall is a very different matter to a Beagle than it is to a lot of other breeds.

I would find a trainer who will work with you in the park on a 121 basis to give you the training you need where you need to use it.

And remember - with a Beagle your recall has only failed if they don't return within 3 hours.  Well, that's an exageration, but I would never consider a Beagle 'recall trained'. It would also be 'in training'. (Exception to that would be a puppy conditioned from a very early age, but that time has passed).


----------



## Lolabeagle (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you for all the wonderful advice, I have been traing Lola since 9 weeks and she is now 21 weeks old, I am training all the time with her and she will learn anything I ask of her but the Recall. 

Walking with my families dogs daily to try and show her what good behaviours are etc... Would you suggest walking alone or carrying on as is? 

Cheers


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Lolabeagle said:


> Thank you for all the wonderful advice, I have been traing Lola since 9 weeks and she is now 21 weeks old, I am training all the time with her and she will learn anything I ask of her but the Recall.
> 
> Walking with my families dogs daily to try and show her what good behaviours are etc... Would you suggest walking alone or carrying on as is?
> 
> Cheers


your dog WILL learn anything you ask of her including the recall IF you make it easy for her to understand and if you provide sufficient reward.

Whether or not you continue to walk your dog with a group very much depends on the behaviour and control of the other dogs.

If they have no control or indulge in bogging off, then I am afraid your Beagle will follow suit.............


----------



## Lolabeagle (Dec 27, 2014)

smokeybear said:


> your dog WILL learn anything you ask of her including the recall IF you make it easy for her to understand and if you provide sufficient reward.
> 
> Whether or not you continue to walk your dog with a group very much depends on the behaviour and control of the other dogs.
> 
> If they have no control or indulge in bogging off, then I am afraid your Beagle will follow suit.............


That's good advice as my aunts adult dog runs off looking for squirrels on several occasions but fortunately for her he has a good recall.

It's difficult to see any improvements but I will continue recall training so she and I can enjoy running around happily


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2015)

Beagles are a great dog to teach you the difference between good enough training, and truly effective training 

Id heed the advice to incorporate scent work in to her training. The more you associate yourself with scenting and put it on cue, the more valuable a source of reinforcement you will be and the more effective your reinforcements in recall training will be. 

Ive known many a beagle with good recall, and every single one also did some form of scent-related training.


----------



## Lolabeagle (Dec 27, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Beagles are a great dog to teach you the difference between good enough training, and truly effective training
> 
> Id heed the advice to incorporate scent work in to her training. The more you associate yourself with scenting and put it on cue, the more valuable a source of reinforcement you will be and the more effective your reinforcements in recall training will be.
> 
> Ive known many a beagle with good recall, and every single one also did some form of scent-related training.


Thank you once again I have been looking in to that earlier today and hoping to start scent work Asap.

Can anyone recommend a scent trainer from the Northeast (Middlesbrough)?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Lolabeagle said:


> Thank you once again I have been looking in to that earlier today and hoping to start scent work Asap.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a scent trainer from the Northeast (Middlesbrough)?


The following link provided information on TDS Workshops across the country, as you can see there are workshops in York, Grimsby which are the nearest to you.

These are all provided by TDS Acrredited Trainers

Workshops


----------

